# My Surefire collection



## ABTOMAT (Mar 20, 2007)

Seems like a popular topic, so here's my Surefire flashlight collection.  Probably a little behind the curve compared to most here, but I have a hard time hanging on to SFs. I figure having the smallest and dimmest plus the biggest and brightest lets me cut out the filler in between.

M6 with warranty-replaced head and tailcap
E1 with early style design

Funny thing is that it's only about 1.5% of my total flashlight collection.



















My attempt at artistic background decoration


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 20, 2007)

VERY NICE!!!
So Glad you did a side by side of the M6 and E1!!! I've never seen the M6 in person. I have a Turbohead that needs repair as well. 
DAMN-IT!!! Now I want an M6!!!!


----------



## Elton (Mar 22, 2007)

very nice my defender must be really old since it has different writing on the tail cap


----------



## skalomax (Mar 22, 2007)

The last picture Really makes It look Like a "surefire"

Nice, but why those 2?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 22, 2007)

Why not? Already tried G2, 6P, 9P, and a custom 3-cell with an M2 bezel.

Actually, I got the E1 in trade, never thought I'd keep it. It turns out now to be one of my most often-used lights. I traded for the M6 a few weeks ago just because I wanted one .


----------



## Illum (Mar 22, 2007)

what gun's shell is that, the big one right behind the M6 thats almost comparable to the E1

:wow: :kewlpics:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 22, 2007)

That's an interesting one. It's a casing for a US WW2 20mm anti-aircraft gun cartrdige, but it's not a finished casing--looks like someone took it off the production line. The case hasn't been necked yet and no primer holes have been drilled. Very odd.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice SureFire pairing here.

I started mine with the SF.6P then the SF.9P and never looked back. . .SureFire binge purchasing caused my wallet to starve for a time—and so did I! :huh:

Enjoy!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great Pictures Man :goodjob:



And Great lights.
David and Goliath comes to mind,but in this case i think little David will loose.





Benny


----------



## Illum (Mar 22, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> That's an interesting one. It's a casing for a US WW2 20mm anti-aircraft gun cartrdige, but it's not a finished casing--looks like someone took it off the production line. The case hasn't been necked yet and no primer holes have been drilled. Very odd.



you can tell all that just from looking at the picture?:huh2:


this comparison makes the M6 look huge


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 22, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> you can tell all that just from looking at the picture?:huh2:



No, I'm sitting here holding it in my hand. I found it in a box of junk in the basement when I moved into the house.


----------



## willrx (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice, ABTOMAT.


----------



## Illum (Mar 22, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> No, I'm sitting here holding it in my hand. I found it in a box of junk in the basement when I moved into the house.




I forgot it was _your _picture


nice find though, the previous owner might have a profession working with bullets and you might be looking at a never before senn prototype!

this is a very good combination, one for long distance illumination, one for close-up...too bad Surefires [aside from the A2 or L2 on low] arent designed for close-up illumination without blotching out whatever your looking at...thats why I didnt want to buy a M series surefire 

your pics are very intimidating...I want one now...  :thanks: :naughty:


----------

